# My new ride



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

So 2013 has arrived and my weight has ballooned to 102kg at 6.1 I'm about 10kg overweight.

My work are offering the ride to work scheme so I bought one of these yesterday:










Nice spec which can be found here

I've had a small ride on it and it felt comfortable. Has anyone else here had experience of Cannondale? It's my first time with this manufacturer, having previously stuck with giant or Specialized hybrids.

Any advice on decent lighting would be good too.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pellor-Bicycle-Outdoor-Sports-HeadLamp/dp/B007X8YFYY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357631555&sr=8-5

One of those and a couple of rear blinkies should set you up nicely.

You might want to consider mudguards.


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice bike, great way to lose weight too.

I went from 85kg to 76kg due to cycling. Stick to 60-70% of your max heart rate, or zone 3 as they call it - ie not pushing yourself hard at all, a pace you could hold a conversation at - this is the fat burning zone.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Barchettaman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pellor-Bicy...YFYY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357631555&sr=8-5
> 
> One of those and a couple of rear blinkies should set you up nicely.
> 
> You might want to consider mudguards.


Nice looking lights. I was considering mudguards, just not sure which ones to go for yet


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

AMD said:


> Nice bike, great way to lose weight too.
> 
> I went from 85kg to 76kg due to cycling. Stick to 60-70% of your max heart rate, or zone 3 as they call it - ie not pushing yourself hard at all, a pace you could hold a conversation at - this is the fat burning zone.


My wife runs marathons and that's the advice she always gives. If you can hold a conversation, you can go for longer (!)


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Anything from SKS*, you might need P-clips to attach them if that frame doesn't have eyelets. Check at the bike shop.

*apart from raceblades, which are bloody awful


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice buddy! Enjoy it


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> Very nice buddy! Enjoy it


Cheers fella


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks good mate, have fun!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nick there is only one problem it dont have and engine, but hey looks fantastic


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Nick there is only one problem it dont have and engine, but hey looks fantastic


:lol: would be good for some of the hills round here!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice bike mate, Ive just bought a new bike too to lose weight, gone for a mtb though as Im looking into doing some cross country work


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice looks sleek mate


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

NickTB said:


> Nice looks sleek mate


Cheers, hope i can shift some of the 20 stone im carrying lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> Nice bike mate, Ive just bought a new bike too to lose weight, gone for a mtb though as Im looking into doing some cross country work


Pete

Is that the Hardrock Pro Disc 29er?

This is on my short list of two. The other is a Specialized Crosstrail Comp as I can get last years model discounted by £200+. Just not sure which to go for??


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Buck said:


> Pete
> 
> Is that the Hardrock Pro Disc 29er?
> 
> This is on my short list of two. The other is a Specialized Crosstrail Comp as I can get last years model discounted by £200+. Just not sure which to go for??


Yes it is mate, decided on this one as its a bit more future proof, the hydraulic brakes can be changed much easier compared to the wire jobbies, a bit early to see how it wears but im a fan of specialized bikes anyway, it rides nice and i was quite surprised how quick you can get on it with the 29er wheels

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

My latest.
I usually ride a roadie but got this for some winter riding


----------

